# husband is confusing me. (help please!)



## xxPsychoKatxx (Dec 6, 2011)

my husband and i have been separated for 2 months and just last week things between us became great, i asked my husband if he had any feelings for me at all and he told me no that he didnt and well i left it at that last friday we spent time together and ended up having sex twice that day and kissing all day long, i asked him if he had feelings for me but he said he didnt, it kinda hurt at first but i just accepted it, he texted me all day the next day and we ended up having sex again and kissing a lot during and afterwards, i didnt ask if he had feelings this time, i didnt really care anymore and well yesterday he got paid and he asked me if i wanted cigs and then he brought them to me before going back to work and we texted all day then this morning he came over to hang out with my son and i, he started tickling me and ended up kissing me on the cheek and then we hugged a while after that then he asked me if i wanted to go to the store and we did, i had told him i needed ear phone then he told me to go get some and he would buy them for me and i told him that it was ok and well he made me pick some expensive ones out and he bought them for me and he even bought me a candy because i told him i hadnt had one in a while then he brought us back home because he had to get ready for work and before he left we hugged and then he kissed me and then i said one more and he kissed me again and well we didnt really text much today and he hasnt texted me for a few hours already so idk whats up with him and im so confused by his actions, he says he doesnt have feelings for me at all but he acts like this?
i really dont know what to make of this or what his intentions are but im going to try and distance myself from him because im not sure if hes just stringing me along....

can anybody give me their opinions on this?
thank you!


----------



## Again71 (Mar 31, 2011)

xxPsychoKatxx said:


> my husband and i have been separated for 2 months and just last week things between us became great, i asked my husband if he had any feelings for me at all and he told me no that he didnt w
> and well i left it at that last friday we spent time together and
> ended up having sex twice that day and kissing all day long, i asked him if he had feelings for me but he said he didnt, it kinda hurt at first but i just accepted it, he texted me all day the next day and we ended up having sex again and kissing a lot during and afterwards, i didnt ask if he had feelings this time, i didnt really care anymore and well yesterday he got paid and he asked me if i wanted cigs and then he brought them to me before going back to work and we texted all day then this morning he came over to hang out with my son and i, he started tickling me and ended up kissing me on the cheek and then we hugged a while after that then he asked me if i wanted to go to the store and we did, i had told him i needed ear phone then he told me to go get some and he would buy them for me and i told him that it was ok and well he made me pick some expensive ones out and he bought them for me and he even bought me a candy because i told him i hadnt had one in a while then he brought us back home because he had to get ready for work and before he left we hugged and then he kissed me and then i said one more and he kissed me again and well we didnt really text much today and he hasnt texted me for a few hours already so idk whats up with him and im so confused by his actions, he says he doesnt have feelings for me at all but he acts like this?
> i really dont know what to make of this or what his intentions are but im going to try and distance myself from him because im not sure if hes just stringing me along....
> ...


Sorry, I think he is using you. Don't have sex with him- see where it does then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxPsychoKatxx (Dec 6, 2011)

today, my husband texted me saying he was gunna come over to play with our son tomorrow and when he does im going to keep my distance, we havent had sex anymore but he has been kissing me and buying me things like when we were together, i dont understand him but im not going to stick around to find out what his intentions are.
if hes starting to get his feelings for me back well then idk hes going to have to do something about it.


----------

